
Why Christmas tree prices have risen 125% since 2013 - mudil
https://www.axios.com/why-the-price-of-a-christmas-tree-has-risen-125-since-2013-2514840259.html
======
TaylorGood
My girlfriend took me to her preferred "tree shop" \- paid $236. Had to laugh
as I wasn't anticipating the premium, and that was merely mid-level at 6-7'

Growing up I always recall them being ~$80

~~~
butisaidsudo
Yowza, I went to a San Francisco lot run by a charity. No frills, ~7' for
~$80.

